# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Trazim pomoc od Rode u Splitu

## Timmy

Treba mi pomoc u montiranju sjedalice. Razmontirala sam je neki dan jer je L zaspala u njoj i bilo mi ju je zao buditi pa sam je prenjela u sjedalici do kuce. Sad je vise ne mogu montirati. Ne znam u cemu je stvar, mozda nesto krivo radim. Pitala sam i druge za pomoc ali oni je montiraju jos gore nego ja, sve bude labavo. Imam Maxi Cosi sjedalice od 0-13kg. Unaprijed hvala na pomoci.

----------


## lalah

Timi ja sam bila na tečaju prije par mjeseci
valjda je štogod ostalo
 :Laughing:  
možemo se dogovoriti a i bilo bi super ako bi se još koja cura s tečaja javila da se nadopunimo

----------


## vanjci

evo jos se javlja jedna sa tecaja  :Laughing:

----------


## lalah

onda timi vrijeme i mjesto pa ćemo posli na pečeno :D

----------


## vanjci

:D

----------


## zrinka

onda cu i ja pomoc namjestiti sjedalicu  :D 

timmy, dat cemo ti i nasu novu brosuru o sjedalicama

----------


## Timmy

Pa ovo ce bit tulum!! Ja mogu svako jutro od 8-12 (baka servis   :Wink:  ) ili od 2 nadalje kad vodim L u setnju. Je li moze sutra u neko doba?

----------


## Timmy

By the way, kad je vec bal-nek je maskenbal - imate li one letke za auta koja se parkiraju po kolniku? Mene vise znaju oni iz prometne, zovem pauka svaki dan gdje god idem. Gospodja koja tamo radi mi je rekla "a dobar vam je radius kretanja, je li to vi trazite po gradu tko se parkira na kolnik?".

----------


## lalah

meni igra tek iza 17,00

al ako ćete se vi besposličarke nać bez mene nek vam bude  :Razz:

----------


## Timmy

Lalah, dont' worry baby, svi za jednog, jedan za sve. Meni iza 5 odgovara. Sta je s drugima?

----------


## vanjci

zrinka, lala, mozemo li se organizirat pije sastanaka sluzbenog da ovo probam sredit??ja nisam sigurna sutra, moram se educirat oko vjezbica za lanu, a to mi je dogovoreno oko 4ipo... mozda kasnije? ili prekosutra sam slobodna  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

javite kad ste se dogovorile, ma nije meni tolikoooooo do pečenog  :D nego bi tribala provjerit jel lucina stolica dobro stavljena

----------


## lalah

srijeda 17,30
na parkiralištu građevinskog faxa
ok?
tamo smo i imale pregled
možda nam nadođe  :Laughing:

----------


## Timmy

OK, znaci srijeda, 17:30, parking Gradjevniskog. Vidimo se (a do tad i dalje pjehe).

----------


## vanjci

ok zapisujem  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> možda nam nadođe


odvalila   :Laughing:

----------


## Timmy

Ajme, moramo se javit Danci, pa ne moze ovo proc bez nje bez obzira zna li montirat sjedalicu.

----------


## Timmy

Evo opet pitam, ima li jos uvijek letaka za zloceste vozace koji parkiraju na kolnicima?

----------


## lalah

trebalo bi biti na portalu za download

----------


## lalah

i da

ne zaboravi upute proizvođača

----------


## happy mummy

> trebalo bi biti na portalu za download


olaksaj zeni, evo linka:
http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=3&Show=526
idi na 
Baby friendly gradovi - letak za loše vozače(one koji se parkiraju baš svuda) fino ga stavite pod auto brisače.

"Ne tjerajte bebu na cestu" VEĆI - MANJI letak, i biraj hoces li printat veci ili manji.

----------


## Ancica

Ajme cure, koji party!

----------


## Ancica

Super, naravno  :D

----------


## lalah

je samo na tečaju nisam sredila ni jesnu bebeću

----------


## Timmy

Lalah, sta si ovo napisala, ne kuzim  :? .

----------


## lalah

da ste vi još u maloj obrnuto okrenutoj sjedelici i da nisam sredila ni jednu takvu

al Zrinka i Vanja su sad u malim pa ćemo nešto iskemijat

----------


## luce2006

ajmeeeee i ja bi sa vama, i moja je cila klimava a ne mogu u 17.30, muz radi  i sa njim ode autosidalica  :Crying or Very sad:  
a oce li roda organizirat pregled u st-u ubrzo?

----------


## lalah

vidimo se

----------


## zrinka

radnim danim je prakiraliste ispred GAFa i popodne zatrpano autima
sta cemo?

timmy, koju tocno sjedalicu imas?

----------


## Timmy

maxi cosi. ako ne bude mjesta, maknit cemo se negdje.

----------


## Timmy

Operacija uspjela, pacijent za 5!! Lala, Vanjci   :Love: .

----------


## brane

pa ja ovo tek sad vidim....steta....
uh...cure ako kome treba pomoć javite se na pp vrlo rado ću se zaletiti sad dok još besposličarim a klinci u vrtiću  :Embarassed:

----------


## vanjci

bilo je dobro, jos koji put pa cemo steci i samopouzdanje  :Laughing:

----------


## lalah

da bilo je zbilja super
šteta šta nismo još posli zapivale
nadamo se uskoro ponoviti vježbu

----------


## luce2006

lalah, evo mozes na meni vjezbat koliko oces   :Razz:  

ne zelin bit naporna, ali: 




> a oce li roda organizirat pregled u st-u ubrzo

----------


## apricot

Luce, koliko znam, nije još u planu: teško se skupe tri tima i za Zagreb, a kamoli za put od 800km.
A splitska ekipa nema dovoljno treninga u nogama da bi obavljala preglede bez zagrebačke pomoći...  :/

----------


## zrinka

pa dobro cure, sto mi se niste javile?  :/

----------


## zrinka

shit prskocila sam nekako gornje postove gdje je bio tocan dogovor  :/

----------


## casper

Svi vanjski pregledi stopirani do daljnjeg.
A kad će, ne zna se'

----------


## lalah

> je samo na tečaju nisam sredila ni jesnu bebeću


aaaaaaa
ova rečenica je bila predmet sprdanja
 :D 

kako je rekla mis ajvi

ufurat će te se vi u moj lingo

----------


## lalah

> lalah, evo mozes na meni vjezbat koliko oces   
> 
> ne zelin bit naporna, ali: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				a oce li roda organizirat pregled u st-u ubrzo


ako je s Vanjom OK

može srijeda 24.05. u 17,30 parking GF

----------


## happy mummy

> luce2006 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> lalah, evo mozes na meni vjezbat koliko oces   
> 
> ne zelin bit naporna, ali: 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bejbe, i ja sam tada doma, mogu ti i ja dat ruku (ili nogu ako bude tribalo upirat  :Wink:

----------


## lalah

kako kaže litala

the more the merrier

----------


## luce2006

cure, puno hvala ali ima jedan problemcic-ne mozemo tada! volila bi i da mm 
prisustvuje a on taj cili tjedan radi popodne. moze li do 12? ikako? please?

----------


## lalah

pa zar ne radi ovaj tjedan popodne
mislim tako si napisala

----------


## lalah

> cure, puno hvala ali ima jedan problemcic-ne mozemo tada! volila bi i da mm 
> prisustvuje a on taj cili tjedan radi popodne. moze li do 12? ikako? please?


ja ne mogu 
radim do 16,00
stalno

----------


## happy mummy

ne mogu ni ja kroz jutro.

----------


## vanjci

ja mogu uvik  :Razz:   ali ne bi sama, usaglasite se  8)

----------


## luce2006

a oko 8 i 10 navecer?

----------


## vanjci

eto, nasla si kad ne mogu  :Smile:  
od 8 mojima krece kupanje i spavanje....

----------


## MajaMajica

:D 
ja mogu kroz popodne (ujutro radim), sve do 21 h navečer, onda se spremamo za spavanje

----------


## lalah

onda, imamo žrtvu :D 
srijeda 24.05
u 17,30
parking GF

----------


## happy mummy

:D

----------


## luce2006

> pa zar ne radi ovaj tjedan popodne
> mislim tako si napisala


1 tjedan dvokratno (8-12,30 i 17-20) a drugi tjedan popodne (12,30-20)
nista, vidimo se neki drugi put 
 :Sad:

----------


## Timmy

A onda cu doc i ja pokazat kako mi je fino namontirana stolica  8) . Imam osjecaj da se L spasila otkad je na srednjem sjedistu straga 
, valjda i njoj treba odmak od mene. Uopce se ne buni sto je solo i sto me ne vidi   :Sad:  .

----------


## vanjci

luce2006 oces kroz jutro neko jutro???
zrinka  mos li ti samnom???? ili na lalinom od posla   :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

mislim da cu moci
jedino ako ne bude bas kise, jer cu biti s jelenom

----------


## luce2006

jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! cure, super ste! ajde, kada vama pase? mozemo sve ove dane, a subotu mi mm ne radi tako da mozemo i u subotu

----------


## vanjci

evo ako zelis luce mozemo na zrinkinom parkingu (mertojak) jedno jutro. samo ne u podne molim te, prevruce je za nase bebe :/

----------


## zrinka

vanjci, ako mislis na parkiranje sjeverno od moje zgrade, ono je u hladu, pa ne moramo ranom zorom 

luce, vidimo se

----------


## luce2006

ljudi puno van fala!!! aj sada recite kada mozete

----------


## vanjci

meni pase svako jutro. subota jedino popodne ujutro smo na djecjem maratonu.
jel onda popodne kome stavljamo??majamajica?

----------


## lalah

Danas popodne Majamajica i jedna moja pacijentica
ja ću doći svakako kolko ću se moć gombat neznam
Na voltarenima sam  :Sad:  
Ušćanilo me

----------


## vanjci

bidna  :Crying or Very sad:  
dolazim kao fizicka pomoc  :Laughing:

----------


## zrinka

i ja

 :Smile:

----------


## NatasaM...

Ja samo pratim kako se dogovarate.  :Sad:  
Valjda ce doci i moje vrijeme.  :Smile:

----------


## MajaMajica

> Danas popodne Majamajica i jedna moja pacijentica
> ja ću doći svakako kolko ću se moć gombat neznam
> Na voltarenima sam  
> Ušćanilo me


dobro si mi se držala   :Grin:  

cure thanks!!

----------


## vanjci

jos luce ostala od prijavljenih  :Laughing:   kad zelite cure moje???

----------


## Timmy

Vanjci, Lalah, palo mi je na pamet da je parking Merkatora radnim danom dobro mjesto za meeting. U hladu je, kad pada kisa natkriveno je i onaj dio prema autopraonici je uvijek poluprazan pa se moze naredat dovoljno auta.

----------


## luce2006

ovaj tjedan ovako:




> dvokratno (8-12,30 i 17-20)

----------

